# free download manager help



## hell is here (Mar 5, 2012)

hiii i want to know how to stop uploading while downloading torrent from fdm

and can i add trackers to it if yes then please help me out. i ugenerally use utorrent but some torrents gives higher speed in fdm so i am using fdm


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

The higher speed is probably a fake speed shown by IDM. 
I know but checking the completion time should verify this.
uTorrent is the best torrent client out there IMO.

Also this thread is a must read for you. 12 pages of discussion about various things of torrents. Give a proper reading 
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html


----------



## Robert Crawford (Sep 6, 2018)

I cant find any url from that website...and its not showing download...it is downloading by my old downloader idm


----------

